# Wiring diagram for older JD 1032 needed



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

I recently acquired an older 1032 John Deere Walk Behind snowblower in relatively good shape. Under the carburetor cover I found the wiring but there is one wire (white) that is not connected to anything. I haven't had it running yet because I'm going through the drive-train first but I know it runs and operates pretty well according to the previous owner. Does anyone have a wiring diagram for this older 1032? I'd like to get that settled soon but where that white wire goes is beyond me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

oooliiuytrfdewewwsdfvhttps://www.dropbox.com/s/9k1uzy1s5s61ma2/526-726-732-826-832-1032-TM1234-01740.pdf


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Who makes your John Deere, John Deere, Ariens, Murray, Frontier? If you don't know, post pics. I have a real JD 1032, 1983.

The above link shows no white wire but it is really terrific for complete mechanical breakdowns especially for the Tecumseh engines.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

lkjm


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

I was told it was made in the 70's.


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks jtclays !!!!!! I'm away from home for a bit but I'll look at it again soon.


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

That's what mine looks like but one of the lighter wires (probably yellow but faded) is hanging loose from somewhere.


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

I did find out that the wire was a ground kill wire and hooks to a small grounding plug under the throttle support bracket. the plug was broken; that's why I didn't know it attached to that. Once the research panned out... I found one at the local small engine shop and for about 3 bucks... it works fine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Glad you have it fixed.

Good link to have if you need parts or diagrams. Not sure if they have wiring diagrams --> John Deere - Parts Catalog

.


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

After a little extra research, it turns out it's a 1980 model from "John Deere". I've got it back together now but now I have no real snow! Figures........ I did get the axles taken apart and cleaned up. Some lithium grease on all the shafts and the gearbox has grease and it's spinning real nice.. so it appears I've won this battle with little investment. A good day! 
Now I've picked up an MTD Yard Machine 5/22 said to not run (year 2000+/-). After draining all the water out of the fuel system, replacing the carb with an aftermarket one (due to all the corrosion)... it runs pretty good. I'm waiting on the rubber friction disc because the original was worn down to the metal rim (so to speak) Luckily it didn't do much of anything to the metal drive disc. It's got some significant surface rust on the blower housing but I'm going to clean it up a bit and apply some POR-15. That will stop the rust and prevent further decay.
Just a bit more of TLC and I'll have a nice smaller blower to sell or donate to some needy family in the area.


----------



## richnbetty (Feb 27, 2021)

Copper116 said:


> I did find out that the wire was a ground kill wire and hooks to a small grounding plug under the throttle support bracket. the plug was broken; that's why I didn't know it attached to that. Once the research panned out... I found one at the local small engine shop and for about 3 bucks... it works fine.


----------



## richnbetty (Feb 27, 2021)

You mentioned the ground kill wire which hooks to a small grounding plug under the throttle support bracket. I get all that. I just cannot locate where grounding plug is supposed to be. I'm dealing with the same wire you were and can't find where it goes in order to connect to the throttle lever shorting clip. Also, please mention what research it was that panned out for you in regard to this issue. Hope all is well with you, thanks.


----------

